# Have You Seen That Car In Will Smith's Film "i Robot"



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

if not here's a picture of it:










and now for the main reason of this post...

...they're making a production version called the R8 which will be released next year!

See this link: http://www.seriouswheels.com/top-2007-Audi-R8.htm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow!!!!









I love it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is really nice, also not really lost much from the original car in the film


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

By chance; I watched this film last night
















It's a sleek design









Don't think it will have the same tyres as the one in the film though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I really like i Robot, I was a big Assimov fan in my youth, can't wait for the new telly to arrive to watch the DVD again









nice car too!


----------

